# Clavier et trackpad qui ne répondent plus - Macbook air 11'



## nalizou (5 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Ce matin, après 3 minutes d'utilisation mon clavier et mon trackpad n'ont plus répondu.
Je n'étais en train de faire aucune manip particulière, je faisais simplement une recherche sur un site.
Je ne sais aucunement d'où ça peut venir et je ne sais pas du tout comment régler ce soucis.
Si ça peut aider, j'ai donc un macbook air 11' avec 4go de ram. Il était sur la réserve batterie. C'est la version actuelle, sous OSX Lion.
Il est toujours sous garantie.

Y'a-t-il une manip toute simple à effectuer pour le débloquer? Ou faut-il directement que je le passe sous garantie?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide!!!


----------



## laurent56480 (5 Avril 2012)

Je ne sais si ça pourrait t'être utile : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1297?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

